# Cheesiest Combat Patrol



## KingOfCheese

Ok, i am going to host a local tournament.

I wont be playing in this tournament, as i will be the TO, and i want to make sure everything is fair and balanced.

These are the rules i have made up...

_*Combat Patrol Tournament

This is a single day tournament to be played over 5 games. All armies must adhere to the restrictions below.

• Armies are to be no more than 400 points.
• The Warhammer 40,000 5th Edition Rules will be used.
• Forge World/Imperial Armor units are not allowed in Combat Patrol, however players may still use their Forge World models to represent a unit from their codex.
• You must have one Troop choice, you may take as many additional Troop choices as you want.
• You can take 0-1 HQ, 0-1 Elite, 0-1 Fast Attack and 0-1 Heavy Support choices.
• At least 50% (200 points) must be spent on Troops.
• Armies are not required to take mandatory unit choices. All other unit restrictions (i.e. 0-1) apply.
• No model can have more than 2 wounds.
• No Monstrous Creatures.
• No model can have a 2+ save.
• No weapons or powers that use a large blast template.
• No Special/Unique/Named Characters are allowed.
• No vehicles with a total Armour value greater than 33 (This is calculated by adding the Front, Side and Rear armour numbers. Only count the Side once).
• The 'What You See Is What You Get' (WYSIWYG) rule is in effect.

Points for each game are awarded as followed.
Win = 15 points
Draw = 10 points
Loss = 5 points
+1 point for reducing your opponents model count below 50%.
+1 point for reducing your opponents model count below 25%.
+1 point for completely annihilating your opponent.
+1 point if your opponent believed that your army was balanced and fun to play against.
+1 point if your army is painted to a satisfactory standard (at least 3 colours used, wash/drybrushing/highlighting, detailed bases, model details painted, etc)

Missions

All missions are played on a 3'x4' table, with the players board edges 4' apart. The random game length rules apply, as per the 5th edition Rulebook. If objectives are used in the mission, they will work identically to the 5th edition Rulebook.

Round 1 - Seize Ground
Place 1+D2 objectives on the table before rolling for deployment. The person who controls the most objectives at the end of the game wins. If both players control the same number of objectives, then the game is a draw.

Round 2 - Victory Points
Players earn victory points identically to page 300 of the 5th edition Rulebook. The player with the most victory points at the end of the game is the winner. If the difference in victory points is 50 or less, the game is considered a draw.

Round 3 - Capture and Control
Place an objective in the centre of the board. This objective can never be contested. The player with the most units of Troops within 3” at the end of the game wins.

Round 4 - Annihilate
Players earn 1 Kill Point for every enemy unit they destroy. The player with the most Kill Points at the end of the game is the winner.

Round 5 - Seize and Destroy
Place 1+D2 objectives on the table before rolling for deployment. Players earn victory points identically to page 300 of the 5th edition Rulebook. A player will be granted an extra 200 victory points for each objective they hold at the end of the game. If the difference in victory points is 100 or less, the game is considered a draw.*_




My challenge to the Heresy Online community is to try and come up with the cheesiest list you possibly can.
The person with the cheesiest list will receive and interwebz cookie, and i will try and change the rules to balance things out a bit.


----------



## Dawnstar

Only problem I see is with these rules it is impossible to play a Chaos Army. No special characters means you only have either; a Daemon Prince, Chaos lord, or Chaos Sorcerer as an HQ. a DP is an MC, so thats not allowed, and both the Sorcerer and Lord have 3 wounds :scratchhead:

Maybe make it that only an HQ can have more than 2 wounds?


----------



## Hungry Donner

Dawnstar said:


> Only problem I see is with these rules it is impossible to play a Chaos Army. No special characters means you only have either; a Daemon Prince, Chaos lord, or Chaos Sorcerer as an HQ. a DP is an MC, so thats not allowed, and both the Sorcerer and Lord have 3 wounds :scratchhead:
> 
> Maybe make it that only an HQ can have more than 2 wounds?


0-1 HQ choice. If you play Chaos its 0 HQ choices.


----------



## HL-C

What Hq can actually run in this? i would just get rid of it all together as I cant even think of anything that will fit the requirments.


----------



## fynn

sob hero can, with 2 wounds, but in CP, you dont need a HQ choice, you just make sure your troops can handly almost anything, without haveing to worry about faceing cheesey HQ unots or MC's


----------



## HL-C

Oh sorry i thought it said no more than 1 wounds......... explains why i couldnt think of anything.


----------



## Keelia

BT Chaplin with Holy orb and 3 cenyobytes
10 Initiates, melta gun, power fist rest CW/BP
10 Neyphotes with CW/BP

Every time a member dies they move a minimum of 4" closer



Guard can run a las cannon squad then like 25+ ruff riders.

Chaos deamons can run like 5 blood letters and a shit ton of blood crushers.


----------



## KingOfCheese

25 Ruff Riders???
Dont think so. 0-1 HQ, Elite, Fast Attack, and Heavy Support.


----------



## Keelia

The black templar list still stands as a retarted nast list.


----------



## PanzerPig

This would be a list I'd consider running, not sure if its cheese but could be hard to beat as with no large blast the boys will hopefully survive pretty well. Also 10 Lootas could devastate any vehicles and squads at that point level I think. 

30 Ork Boys- 3 Big Shootas, Nob, PK, Bosspole

10 Lootas


----------



## daxxglax

Witch Hunters:
Elites:
~Inquisitor:
-Bolt Pistol
-Scourging
-Power Weapon
-Power Armor
-Veteran Guardsman
-Plasma Gun
-Combat Servitor
-Familiar

Troops:
~Storm Troopers(8)
-Meltagun
-Flamer
-Chimera
-Heavy Bolter
-Hull-mounted heavy Bolter

~Storm troopers(8)
-Grenade Launcher 
-Grenade Launcher

Chaos Space Marines:

Troops:
~Chaos Space Marines(6)
-Meltagun
-Rhino

~Berzerkers (6)
-Skull Champion
-Meltabombs

~Berzerkers (6)

Or perhaps:

Troops:
~Noise Marines(5)
-Blastmaster
-Sonic Blaster (2)

~Noise Marines(6)
-Noise Champion
-Doom Siren
-Sonic Blaster (3)

Chaos Space Marines (5)
-Meltagun

Or alternatively:

Troops:
~Chaos Space Marines (6)
-Plasma Gun

~Chaos Space Marines (6)
-Plasma Gun
-Icon of Chaos Glory

~Chaos Space Marines (6)
-Meltagun

Heavy Support:
~Obilterator (1)


----------



## Cruor99

I think this Tyranid list might be tough to deal with, dunno about the other 2 I cooked up:

7 Genestealers, Toxin Sacs
7 Genestealers, Toxin Sacs 
(Toxin sacs gives increased chance for rends vs. most opponents)
3 Hiveguard.

The hiveguard being the real issue here. 2 wounds, Toughness 6. Only 4+ save, though.

Got a space wolves list:
Grey Hunters, lasplas razorback
Grey Hunters, lasplas razorback
2 Thunderwolf cavalry.
Thunderwolves being tough to remove, as always.

And a blood angels one:
Sanguinary Priest
7man RAS, melta, fist
7man RAS, melta, fist.

FNP FC assault marines dropping down on you? Gotta remove them, or they'll be on you quickly.


----------



## Fallen

local gaming group plays combat patrol although we have a slightly different set up.

500 points, 1 troop choice, no named characters. everything else is up for grabs.

however for your tourny i would keep the no MC rule.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

ELITES: [186]
3 XV8s (186)
PR, MP, MT

TROOPS: [210]
9 Firewarriors (90)
-Devilfish, MT, DP, TA, SMS (120)

Total = 396pts


Battlesuits hide behind the Devilfish which has a 4+ coversave. Basically just avoid slower enemies and shoot them up. If necessary devilfish and suits can speed in, drop the FWs and throw out; 18 BS3 S5 AP5 shots, 7 BS4 S5 AP5 shots, 6 BS3 S7 AP4 shots and 6 BS3 S6 AP2 shots.


----------



## Imperious

Veterans
x3 Plasma
Plasma Pistol (Sgt)
Mortar

Veterans 
x3 Plasma
Plasma Pistol (Sgt)
Mortar

Medusa
BB shells:ireful2:

IG FT_MF_W!!!

I expect nothing to survive S10 AP1 death!


----------



## maddermax

It's funny this thread started up again, after being dead for 6 months, and the tourney in question was probably held a long time ago.... Just saying


----------



## KingOfCheese

maddermax said:


> It's funny this thread started up again, after being dead for 6 months, and the tourney in question was probably held a long time ago.... Just saying


Nope.
Was never held.
Moved on to bigger and better.


----------



## Eleven

heh, 2 rune priests + 2 units of greys with melta in rhinos?

I didn't do the math, but that does it right?

unfair setup for space wolves imo. they will rock this tournament hard.

I definitely wouldn't want to be chaos, though I would be allowed to take just 400 points of plague marines for the win, lol.


----------



## Karnax

2 units of 10 necron warriors with disruption fields.
or
2 units of 50 conscripts.


----------



## a_bad_curry

100 conscripts> all
Except maybe these-
Points maxed in gretchin
Points maxed in guardsmen (higher bs and ws would be good)
Points maxed in boyz
Points maxed in basic spinegaunt (this would suck...)


----------



## Samules

Eldar ready to serve the cheese...

6 Dire Avengers x2-218
Exarch, 2 catapults, Bladestorm

3 War Walkers 2 scatter lasers each-180-398

Fear my 64 shot volley!


----------



## Samules

a_bad_curry said:


> 100 conscripts> all
> Except maybe these-
> Points maxed in gretchin
> Points maxed in guardsmen (higher bs and ws would be good)
> Points maxed in boyz
> Points maxed in basic spinegaunt (this would suck...)


100 conscripts vs 3 War Walkers? I don't think so! You cant hurt me and once in CC (with scout move to get there quick) that Ld 5 provides no saftey. and my initiative is higher to help run you down.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Cheeze list on its way:
Dark Eldar:
Warrior x 5 w/ Blaster 135 
Venom w/ Splinter Cannon, Night Shields

Warrior x 5 w/ Blaster 135 
Venom w/ Splinter Cannon, Night Shields

Ravager W/ D cannons, FF, Night Shields, Chain Snares 130

400 on the nose

for a 400 point list, no weapons with large blast, no singular vehicle adds up to 33 AV, no MCs, no HQ, as far as I can tell, this list would be hard pressed to beat.


----------

